# CC Raffle, Foundry Coffee roasters supplied COMPAK E10



## coffeechap

OK folks in time for christmas here is a little belter of a raffle, I personally have this grinder and must say it is knockout, lovely grind consistency much lower retention than the K variant and in stealth matt black!

Foundry Roasters have just announced that they are now a compak retailer in the UK and to celebrate, plus give something back to the forum which has been a resource that both Lee and Callum really value, they have agreed to supply us a Compak E10.

They really enjoyed supplying beans for the lighter side of life and hosting the Forum brewed day, both are really keen to continue being active members and hope this will give us a fantastic chance to win a top notch conical grinder.

Info on the compaks can be got from the links below.

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com...e-grinder2014/

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/were-proud-to-bring-you-compak-coffee-grinder2014/









Foundry are supplying the E10 at cost with absolutely no profit being made, so 60 tickets @ £20 which will include a donation to the forum so that everyone is a winner. One lucky person will win on one of the best Conical grinders you can buy. Usual rules apply, add name to list, payment details will be sent out once we get all 60 entrants. Draw will ONLY take place once all entrants have paid up, entrants responsible for payment within 5 days of notification, winner is resposible for collecting or delivery.

So come on folks this is a fab opportunity to get a £1500 plus conic


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffechap


----------



## Rdl81

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81


----------



## Dylan

go on then









1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3, Dylan


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3, Dylan

4, thecatlinux


----------



## sjenner

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3, Dylan

4, thecatlinux

5. sjenner


----------



## Daren

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren


----------



## jeebsy

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy


----------



## Danm

'Deleted'


----------



## Danm

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm


----------



## sjenner

We need an extra space....

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm


----------



## Firochromis

May I add my name? I live in Turkey.


----------



## jeebsy

Firochromis said:


> May I add my name? I live in Turkey.


On previous raffles the deal was you had to cover any surplus shipping costs


----------



## Yes Row

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row


----------



## Firochromis

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis


----------



## Noyer

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer


----------



## johnealey

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12.Johnealey


----------



## Bigpikle

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle


----------



## DannyMontez

Bigpikle said:


> 1. Coffechap
> 
> 2. Rdl81
> 
> 3. Dylan
> 
> 4. thecatlinux
> 
> 5. sjenner
> 
> 6. Daren
> 
> 7. Jeebsy
> 
> 8. Danm
> 
> 9. Yes Row
> 
> 10. Firochromis
> 
> 11. Noyer
> 
> 12. Johnealey
> 
> 13. Bigpikle


14.Dannymontez


----------



## oddknack

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack


----------



## Soll

Can someone add me to no. 16 Tapatalk playing up this morning


----------



## ronsil

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll


----------



## 4515

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog


----------



## reneb

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb


----------



## noelweston

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston


----------



## Blackstone

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone


----------



## funinacup

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup


----------



## jtvrg

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Jtvrg


----------



## jtvrg

Whoops, somehow knocked funinacup of the list, help please !


----------



## Firochromis

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg


----------



## 4085

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk


----------



## domjon1

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk

24. domjon1

this would be a nice replacement for the Encore ;-)


----------



## michaelg

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk

24 domjon1

25 michaelg


----------



## TonyW

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW


----------



## Greenpotterer

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer


----------



## froggystyle

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy


----------



## coffeechap

Wow almost half way there


----------



## coffeechops

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. coffeechops


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u


----------



## fluffles

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles


----------



## charris

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris


----------



## Hoffmonkey

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey


----------



## Spukey

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey


----------



## big dan

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny


----------



## Nod

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod


----------



## coffeechap

Almost two thirds there folks keep it coming lets see if we can get the draw by sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan007

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007


----------



## d_lash

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. d_lash


----------



## Titch

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

Done on tapatalk so sorry is formatted wrong


----------



## coffeechap

20 and counting


----------



## Xpenno

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno


----------



## MrShades

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

Format sorted out


----------



## koi

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi


----------



## Finley

.


----------



## grumpydaddy

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy


----------



## Finley

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley


----------



## coffeechap

15 and counting this will get closed out tonight at this rate


----------



## Daren

15 to go - Spukey is in - room for some more absent regulars (you know who you are) then this will look like an old school classic raffle....


----------



## coffeechap

yeh man keeping it old school


----------



## Phil104

Lucky 46 all the way...

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104


----------



## Sean

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean


----------



## coffeechap

13 more and this is done. Could it be done in a day ???


----------



## Spukey

Spukey likes a raffle! Spukey likes Old School Raffles......even more!


----------



## Daren

Spukey said:


> Spukey likes a raffle!


NOW it's old school!


----------



## slas111

Sean said:


> 1. Coffechap
> 
> 2. Rdl81
> 
> 3. Dylan
> 
> 4. thecatlinux
> 
> 5. sjenner
> 
> 6. Daren
> 
> 7. Jeebsy
> 
> 8. Danm
> 
> 9. Yes Row
> 
> 10. Firochromis
> 
> 11. Noyer
> 
> 12. Johnealey
> 
> 13. Bigpikle
> 
> 14.Dannymontez
> 
> 15. Oddknack
> 
> 16. Soll
> 
> 17. Working Dog
> 
> 18. reneb
> 
> 19. noelweston
> 
> 20. Blackstone
> 
> 21. Funinacup
> 
> 22. Jtvrg
> 
> 23 dfk41
> 
> 24 domjon1
> 
> 25 michaelg
> 
> 26 TonyW
> 
> 27 Greenpotterer
> 
> 28 Froggystyle
> 
> 29. Geordie Boy
> 
> 30. Coffeechops
> 
> 31. Mrboots2u
> 
> 32. fluffles
> 
> 33. charris
> 
> 34. Hoffmonkey
> 
> 35. Spukey
> 
> 36. big dan
> 
> 37. CoffeeJohnny
> 
> 38. Nod
> 
> 39. Jonathan007
> 
> 40. Titch
> 
> 41. Xpenno
> 
> 42. MrShades
> 
> 43. Koi
> 
> 44. grumpydaddy
> 
> 45. Finley
> 
> 46. Phil104
> 
> 47. Sean
> 
> 48. Slas111


----------



## frandavi99

Could someone add me on please. Usual tapatalk issues.

Thanks


----------



## aphelion

Same for me please, 1 more


----------



## Firochromis

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion


----------



## coffeechap

count down from ten !!


----------



## drude

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Can some add me too?


----------



## drude

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52. urban bumpkin


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52 urbanbumpkin


----------



## drude

jinx


----------



## coffeechap

8 more slots folks this is going fast so get your names in


----------



## coldplayer

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52 urbanbumpkin

53 Coldplayer


----------



## d_lash

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52 urbanbumpkin

53 Coldplayer

54 d_lash


----------



## d_lash

Put myself on this at #40 back on page 5 but got removed! Glad I checked back. New to the raffle thing though does that happen often?


----------



## Lighty

d_lash said:


> 1. Coffechap
> 
> 2. Rdl81
> 
> 3. Dylan
> 
> 4. thecatlinux
> 
> 5. sjenner
> 
> 6. Daren
> 
> 7. Jeebsy
> 
> 8. Danm
> 
> 9. Yes Row
> 
> 10. Firochromis
> 
> 11. Noyer
> 
> 12. Johnealey
> 
> 13. Bigpikle
> 
> 14.Dannymontez
> 
> 15. Oddknack
> 
> 16. Soll
> 
> 17. Working Dog
> 
> 18. reneb
> 
> 19. noelweston
> 
> 20. Blackstone
> 
> 21. Funinacup
> 
> 22. Jtvrg
> 
> 23 dfk41
> 
> 24 domjon1
> 
> 25 michaelg
> 
> 26 TonyW
> 
> 27 Greenpotterer
> 
> 28 Froggystyle
> 
> 29. Geordie Boy
> 
> 30. Coffeechops
> 
> 31. Mrboots2u
> 
> 32. fluffles
> 
> 33. charris
> 
> 34. Hoffmonkey
> 
> 35. Spukey
> 
> 36. big dan
> 
> 37. CoffeeJohnny
> 
> 38. Nod
> 
> 39. Jonathan007
> 
> 40. Titch
> 
> 41. Xpenno
> 
> 42. MrShades
> 
> 43. Koi
> 
> 44. grumpydaddy
> 
> 45. Finley
> 
> 46. Phil104
> 
> 47. Sean
> 
> 48. Slas111
> 
> 49. frandavi99
> 
> 50. aphelion
> 
> 51. drude
> 
> 52 urbanbumpkin
> 
> 53 Coldplayer
> 
> 54 d_lash
> 
> 55 Lighty


.


----------



## Daren

d_lash said:


> Put myself on this at #40 back on page 5 but got removed! Glad I checked back. New to the raffle thing though does that happen often?


Its not uncommon to be chopped off the list if someone else is posting their name at the same time as you. It happens a lot on popular raffles. Don't take it personally.


----------



## coffeechap

5 more slots roll up roll up


----------



## MarkyP

Can someone add me in please?


----------



## Daren

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52. urbanbumpkin

53. Coldplayer

54. d_lash

55. Lighty

56. MarkyP


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52 urbanbumpkin

53 Coldplayer

54 d_lash

55 Lighty

56 Markyp


----------



## robti

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52 urbanbumpkin

53 Coldplayer

54 d_lash

55 Lighty

56 Markyp

57 robti


----------



## coffeechap

three more left, lets get payment details sent out tonight


----------



## coffeechap

where is your bro robti????


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52 urbanbumpkin

53 Coldplayer

54 d_lash

55 Lighty

56 Markyp

57 robti

58.Bigben


----------



## coffeechap

2 more slots tick tock


----------



## coffeechap

i can see you slarti, get your name on


----------



## Slartibartfast

Damn you, ok.









1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52 urbanbumpkin

53 Coldplayer

54 d_lash

55 Lighty

56 Markyp

57 robti

58.Bigben

59. Slartibartfast


----------



## coffeechap

one more folks soooooooo close, whos it gonna be???


----------



## peterpan

1. Coffechap

2. Rdl81

3. Dylan

4. thecatlinux

5. sjenner

6. Daren

7. Jeebsy

8. Danm

9. Yes Row

10. Firochromis

11. Noyer

12. Johnealey

13. Bigpikle

14.Dannymontez

15. Oddknack

16. Soll

17. Working Dog

18. reneb

19. noelweston

20. Blackstone

21. Funinacup

22. Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29. Geordie Boy

30. Coffeechops

31. Mrboots2u

32. fluffles

33. charris

34. Hoffmonkey

35. Spukey

36. big dan

37. CoffeeJohnny

38. Nod

39. Jonathan007

40. Titch

41. Xpenno

42. MrShades

43. Koi

44. grumpydaddy

45. Finley

46. Phil104

47. Sean

48. Slas111

49. frandavi99

50. aphelion

51. drude

52 urbanbumpkin

53 Coldplayer

54 d_lash

55 Lighty

56 Markyp

57 robti

58.Bigben

59. Slartibartfast

60. Peterpan


----------



## Glenn

Wow, super quick raffle. All spaces now filled

I will send out payment details tonight

Good luck all!


----------



## peterpan

Me me me !!!11


----------



## Glenn

The raffle was filled on the 27th so lets have 27 as the magic number for the draw

Keep your eyes peeled for payment details and good luck to all who entered!


----------



## DannyMontez

Wow that was crazy fast! Thanks as ever for organising it!


----------



## Madtwinhead

Finley said:


> 1. Coffechap
> 
> 2. Rdl81
> 
> 3. Dylan
> 
> 4. thecatlinux
> 
> 5. sjenner
> 
> 6. Daren
> 
> 7. Jeebsy
> 
> 8. Danm
> 
> 9. Yes Row
> 
> 10. Firochromis
> 
> 11. Noyer
> 
> 12. Johnealey
> 
> 13. Bigpikle
> 
> 14.Dannymontez
> 
> 15. Oddknack
> 
> 16. Soll
> 
> 17. Working Dog
> 
> 18. reneb
> 
> 19. noelweston
> 
> 20. Blackstone
> 
> 21. Funinacup
> 
> 22. Jtvrg
> 
> 23 dfk41
> 
> 24 domjon1
> 
> 25 michaelg
> 
> 26 TonyW
> 
> 27 Greenpotterer
> 
> 28 Froggystyle
> 
> 29. Geordie Boy
> 
> 30. Coffeechops
> 
> 31. Mrboots2u
> 
> 32. fluffles
> 
> 33. charris
> 
> 34. Hoffmonkey
> 
> 35. Spukey
> 
> 36. big dan
> 
> 37. CoffeeJohnny
> 
> 38. Nod
> 
> 39. Jonathan007
> 
> 40. Titch
> 
> 41. Xpenno
> 
> 42. MrShades
> 
> 43. Koi
> 
> 44. grumpydaddy
> 
> 45. Finley


46.Madtwinhead


----------



## Glenn

I'm afraid the raffle has closed already

The 60 raffle entrants are;


1

 coffeechap

2

 Rdl81

3

 Dylan

4

 thecatlinux

5

 sjenner

6

 Daren

7

 Jeebsy

8

 Danm

9

 Yes Row

10

 Firochromis

11

 Noyer

12

 Johnealey

13

 Bigpikle

14

Dannymontez

15

 Oddknack

16

 Soll

17

 Working Dog

18

 reneb

19

 noelweston

20

 Blackstone

21

 Funinacup

22

 Jtvrg

23

 dfk41

24

 domjon1

25

 michaelg

26

 TonyW

27

 Greenpotterer

28

 Froggystyle

29

 Geordie Boy

30

 Coffeechops

31

 Mrboots2u

32

 fluffles

33

 charris

34

 Hoffmonkey

35

 Spukey

36

 big dan

37

 CoffeeJohnny

38

 Nod

39

 Jonathan007

40

 Titch

41

 Xpenno

42

 MrShades

43

 Koi

44

 grumpydaddy

45

 Finley

46

 Phil104

47

 Sean

48

 Slas111

49

 frandavi99

50

 aphelion

51

 drude

52

 urbanbumpkin

53

 Coldplayer

54

 d_lash

55

 Lighty

56

 Markyp

57

 robti

58

 Bigben

59

 Slartibartfast

60

 Peterpan


----------



## michaelg

Paid


----------



## funinacup

Paid


----------



## Dylan

Paid


----------



## frandavi99

Paid. That was quick.


----------



## oddknack

Paid


----------



## peterpan

Madtwinhead said:


> 46.Madtwinhead


Smooth hehe









Paid as well. Good luck all


----------



## Noyer

How fast was that?

Paid


----------



## coffeechap

Noyer said:


> How fast was that?
> 
> Paid


thats what happens when the item is supplied at cost......


----------



## johnealey

Paid and very quick

John


----------



## Titch

Paid

Thanks for the chance to win and support the forum


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Wow, that was amazing. We're really chuffed to be doing this. A really amazing grinder and someone is going to be very happy very soon!

Many thanks to Dave and Glenn for getting this all organised and good luck to you all.


----------



## coffeechops

That was quick. Paid!

My dream grinder; best of luck me.

(unlikely, but hopefully good things come in threes...)


----------



## Glenn

Don't forget to read the Foundry Coffee Roasters Blog and subscribe too - They have a Compak Grinders article for you to read

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/were-proud-to-bring-you-compak-coffee-grinder2014/


----------



## Dylan

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Wow, that was amazing. We're really chuffed to be doing this. A really amazing grinder and someone is going to be very happy very soon!
> 
> Many thanks to Dave and Glenn for getting this all organised and good luck to you all.


One of the quickest £20 a ticket raffles this forum has seen I think!


----------



## Greenpotterer

Paid and thanks for the chance to get myself an early Christmas present

Gaz


----------



## coffeechap

As much as i would like to win a second one of these, I am going to give up my ticket to allow Mattwinhead the opportunity to enter, which will be perfectly fine unless he wins!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I'm afraid the raffle has closed already

The 60 raffle entrants are;

1	matwinhead

2	Rdl81

3	Dylan

4	thecatlinux

5	sjenner

6	Daren

7	Jeebsy

8	Danm

9	Yes Row

10	Firochromis

11	Noyer

12	Johnealey

13	Bigpikle

14	Dannymontez

15	Oddknack

16	Soll

17	Working Dog

18	reneb

19	noelweston

20	Blackstone

21	Funinacup

22	Jtvrg

23	dfk41

24	domjon1

25	michaelg

26	TonyW

27	Greenpotterer

28	Froggystyle

29	Geordie Boy

30	Coffeechops

31	Mrboots2u

32	fluffles

33	charris

34	Hoffmonkey

35	Spukey

36	big dan

37	CoffeeJohnny

38	Nod

39	Jonathan007

40	Titch

41	Xpenno

42	MrShades

43	Koi

44	grumpydaddy

45	Finley

46	Phil104

47	Sean

48	Slas111

49	frandavi99

50	aphelion

51	drude

52	urbanbumpkin

53	Coldplayer

54	d_lash

55	Lighty

56	Markyp

57	robti

58	Bigben

59	Slartibartfast

60	Peterpan


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Matwinhead has been added in place of Coffeechap.


----------



## Glenn

Noted


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn said:


> Noted


I've sent madtwinhead payment instructions


----------



## coffeechap

The 60 raffle entrants are;

1 madtwinhead

2 Rdl81

3 Dylan

4 thecatlinux

5 sjenner

6 Daren

7 Jeebsy

8 Danm

9 Yes Row

10 Firochromis

11 Noyer

12 Johnealey

13 Bigpikle

14 Dannymontez

15 Oddknack

16 Soll

17 Working Dog

18 reneb

19 noelweston

20 Blackstone

21 Funinacup

22 Jtvrg

23 dfk41

24 domjon1

25 michaelg

26 TonyW

27 Greenpotterer

28 Froggystyle

29 Geordie Boy

30 Coffeechops

31 Mrboots2u

32 fluffles

33 charris

34 Hoffmonkey

35 Spukey

36 big dan

37 CoffeeJohnny

38 Nod

39 Jonathan007

40 Titch

41 Xpenno

42 MrShades

43 Koi

44 grumpydaddy

45 Finley

46 Phil104

47 Sean

48 Slas111

49 frandavi99

50 aphelion

51 drude

52 urbanbumpkin

53 Coldplayer

54 d_lash

55 Lighty

56 Markyp

57 robti

58 Bigben

59 Slartibartfast

60 Peterpan


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> I've sent madtwinhead payment instructions


so have i he will be inundated soon


----------



## Yes Row

coffeechops said:


> That was quick. Paid!
> 
> My dream grinder; best of luck me.
> 
> (unlikely, but hopefully good things come in threes...)


Oh dear, that is two of us thinking the same!

Good luck all


----------



## sjenner

In like Flynn...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Blackstone

Guys, I'm traveling until Monday morning. Can I sent the payment to someone via PayPal or wait until Monday?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Blackstone said:


> Guys, I'm traveling until Monday morning. Can I sent the payment to someone via PayPal or wait until Monday?


Drop me a pm if you want to pay via paypal


----------



## CallumT

Can't wait for this to find its new home!


----------



## reneb

paid

good luck everyone and thanks to cc for organising and foundry for generously supplying such a great prize

i'm hoping that one day i'll actually win something before i die







- still, this is a great way to support such a fantastic forum


----------



## robti

coffeechap said:


> where is your bro robti????


Sorry tried to contact him before it finished but couldn't get him in time, these are getting too popular lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok

Dannymontez

Peterpan

Firochromis

Mrboots2u

Blackstone

All paid

Good luck


----------



## Phil104

Paid and big, big thanks to Lee and Callum for making it possible and to CoffeeChap and his raffle mojo.


----------



## 4515

paid up this end

good luck all !


----------



## Soll

Paid with thanks. Very best of luck to all who entered


----------



## Bigpikle

paid - lucky 13 this time!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Paid good luck everyone


----------



## domjon1

paid, good luck all, especially me


----------



## Mrboots2u

Paid - Charris


----------



## Slartibartfast

Paid, I think.









Good luck everyone and thanks to those who organised it.


----------



## koi

Paid


----------



## Lighty

Paid


----------



## aphelion

Paid, good luck everyone


----------



## TonyW

Paid. Many thanks to Lee & Callum at Foundry for supplying this, and Dave & Glenn for organising the raffle.

It's a cracking grinder!!!! Someone's going to have a very happy caffeinated Christmas.

Good luck everyone ...


----------



## MrShades

Paid! Everything crossed (both for a win and also that the wife doesn't notice!)


----------



## Finley

Paid as well


----------



## Glenn

Only 14 to go. Wow, this has to be one of the quickest raffles yet


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have just paid good luck everyone


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just paid as well


----------



## Thecatlinux

All paid good luck to all.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Bump............


----------



## Glenn

6 to go - getting closer


----------



## noelweston

5 to go now...


----------



## Spukey

Paid, apologies for the delay i have been inconvenienced by work!

Thanks for all who have made this raffle possible, good luck to all, especially me!


----------



## Yes Row

Spukey said:


> Paid, apologies for the delay i have been inconvenienced by work!
> 
> Thanks for all who have made this raffle possible, good luck to all, especially me!


Spukey, I expected better as you like a raffle!


----------



## coffeechap

Come on folks 4 more and we can do the draw tomorrow!


----------



## lukej

Okay so I'm new here, and this is my first post but I'd love to get involved if that's okay for me to be number 57?

Thanks

Luke


----------



## coffeechap

unfortunately all the places are now taken in this raffle


----------



## Mrboots2u

lukej said:


> Okay so I'm new here, and this is my first post but I'd love to get involved if that's okay for me to be number 57?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Luke


The raffle is full, there will be others. Usuals rules apply - 10 posts before you Can enter.

Enjoy the forum and start and introduction thread and let us know about about yourself


----------



## coffeechap

How many more do we need to get paid?


----------



## Glenn

4 more to go


----------



## MarkyP

Sorry Guys, notification didn't come through in Tapatalk... All paid now!


----------



## Glenn

3 to go


----------



## Daren




----------



## jeebsy

2 now


----------



## froggystyle

And paid!


----------



## jeebsy

Name and shame time


----------



## Glenn

1 to go - we never name and shame

We are still within acceptable timescales for payments









*coffeechap* has been in touch with the last few so in good time this will happen

Provisionally the draw will either take place tonight at 2130 or tomorrow at the same time


----------



## Glenn

The draw is on!

Join us at 2130 to follow the process online

I am also *looking for a volunteer* (who is not in the raffle) to be the invigilator for tonight's draw

{Patrick - are you free?}

All this involves is watching my screen during the draw so that you can see it is fair and the process is followed

If you are not in the draw and can spare 10 minutes then please PM me


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'm so excited, and I don't even have a chance of winning! - good luck to everyone.


----------



## big dan

Name and shame time! It was me!! I was up picking up my new Mazzer Mini from hotmetal. PM'd coffeechap so fingers crossed we are all good to go tonight!]


----------



## Drewster

C'Mon then don't make me wait in suspenders!!


----------



## Glenn

We are good to go

It would be quite ironic if you win tonight...

53 minutes to go

Still looking for someone to view the draw.


----------



## Drewster

Glenn said:


> We are good to go
> 
> It would be quite ironic if you win tonight...
> 
> *53 minutes to go*
> 
> Still looking for someone to view the draw.


Ooops sorry jumping the gun!!

I am unlikely to win - given that I haven't entered!!

But I guess I can invigilate for you....... what do I need to do?


----------



## Glenn

PM me your phone number, and be near your computer at 2013. I will ring and ask you to enter a code to share my screen with you. Then I can walk you through the draw to check that all is fair and above board (which it is







)

With such high value prizes on offer it's nice to have the extra set if eyes for reassurance to those who entered


----------



## Drewster

Glenn said:


> PM me your phone number, and be* near your computer at 2013*. I will ring and ask you to enter a code to share my screen with you. Then I can walk you through the draw to check that all is fair and above board (which it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> With such high value prizes on offer it's nice to have the extra set if eyes for reassurance to those who entered


Are you taking the pish!?!?!

I know I got it wrong earlier but!!!!


----------



## Glenn

Ha







, 2128 will be fine

I blame the wine


----------



## Glenn

We are 5 minutes away from kicking off the draw.

Good luck to all who have entered


----------



## Drewster

Good luck all.....


----------



## coffeechap

good luck to everyone, someone will be very very happy......


----------



## Daren

Santa's coming early for one lucky person! Good luck all


----------



## Glenn

We're about to get the draw underway for one of the quickest raffles we've ever held.

The raffle prize has been provided by Sheffield based Foundry Coffee Roasters - forum sponsors and all round nice guys.

The raffle was organised by coffeechap. Thank you Dave for your efforts in securing such great raffle prizes.

60 people are taking part tonight.

Good luck to all who entered


----------



## Glenn

Drewster is tonight's invigilator and is now viewing my screen. Thank you for your assistance in validating that the draw is fair.

To recap how we draw the winner for tonights Compak E10 Grinder supplied by Foundry Coffee Roasters

Step 1:

Load all names into the List Randomiser on Random.org

Step 2:

Randomise the list

Step 3:

Randomise the Randomised list and the winner will be the Coffee Forums UK Member whose name is in position 27

Step 4:

The draw details will be saved and uploaded and the post will be created with winning details

Lets go!


----------



## Glenn

The list of 60 names has been entered and Randomised once


----------



## Daren

Exciting!


----------



## Daren

The suspense!!


----------



## Glenn

The second randomisation has been performed

The lucky winner of tonights raffle is *Jonathan007*

Congratulations on your win and thank you to all who entered

*Jonathan007*, please contact Lee (foundrycoffeeroasters.com) to arrange delivery (at your cost)

Thank you once again to Dave (*coffeechap*), to Lee and the team at *Foundry Coffee Roasters* for being great forum sponsors, and to *Drewster* for invigilating tonight

The draw documents can be viewed here - (xlsx) and (docx)


----------



## oddknack

Congrats


----------



## Soll

Well done Jonathan


----------



## DannyMontez

Congratulations!


----------



## coffeechops

Congrats Jonathan!

(This forum really is ace)

Colin


----------



## johnealey

Congrats and enjoy, well done.

John


----------



## Drewster

Chaps - All done fairly and exactly as described.

Congrats Jonathan!


----------



## Daren

Lucky sod! Well done Jonathan.

Big thanks to Foundry, Dave and Glenn


----------



## Yes Row

Well done 007!

Thanks Glen, foundry coffee roasters and CC...truly great chance to get a cracking grinder.


----------



## Glenn

Great to have a second set of eyes on such a high value draw - cheers Drewster - PM me your address to receive a limited edition Coffee Forums UK KeepCup


----------



## Firochromis

Congrats jonathan. Happy grinding


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Well done 007.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Many congratulations Jonathan! No doubt we'll be hearing from you soon







You are really going to love this grinder. Can't imagine there are that many of these around as they are the very latest variant, launched in September. Matt black paint and barista lights are both new features!

Again, huge thanks to Glenn and Dave for making it all happen. It's a pleasure to be contributing to such an amazing forum. The amount of knowledge and experience in here really is priceless.

Cheers, Lee.


----------



## TonyW

Congratulations '007!!


----------



## MrShades

Well done Jonathan007 - you'll enjoy that early Christmas pressie!!!

At least I only have to explain the appearance of a Torr Goldfinger to the wife now, and not a new Torr plus another huge grinder ;-)


----------



## grumpydaddy

MrShades said:


> Well done Jonathan*007 *- you'll enjoy that early Christmas pressie!!!
> 
> At least I only have to explain the appearance of a Torr *Goldfinger* to the wife now, and not a new Torr plus another huge grinder ;-)


Is it just me that sees these things ??

I bet you have a huge grin on your face now Jonathon.... Congrats.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Congrats Jonathan. Fantastic prize to win


----------



## Phil104

Congratulations Jonathan and happy grinding.


----------



## Drewster

grumpydaddy said:


> Is it just me that sees these things ??
> 
> I bet you have a *huge grin* on your face now Jonathon.... Congrats.


Nah! even if you only live twice the world is not enough and only diamonds are forever!


----------



## michaelg

Congrats Jonathan! Totally not jealous at all! Thanks to all involved in making this happen! My technique of not bothering checking the results as they're drawn to cruise to a nonchalant victory hasn't been working so will need to go back to the drawing board methinks!


----------



## coffeechap

there will be a nice mazzer major up for grabs soon then?


----------



## sjenner

Congrats to Johnathan... Happy grinding!

Many thanks to CC, Glenn, Foundry for all their hard work...

I guess I will just have to put up with my Nino for a bit longer...


----------



## hotmetal

You expect me to talk?

Nooo Jonathan007, I expect you to grind!

Well done! Fantastic prize!


----------



## reneb

Congrats Jonathan, what a fantastic early xmas present! Thanks to foundry, cc, Glenn and Drewster - another brilliant raffle.


----------



## Jonathan007

Hi guys

Thanks so much I'm currently in shock! What a Christmas present indeed!

I missed the draw due to nappie changing and bath time duties so thanks Dave for the heads up, you could be right a mazzer major may soon be up for grabs as coffee corner can only hold so many.

Still shaking!

Thank you Lee, Callum, Glenn and once again Dave, all your hard work is much appreciated in every aspect of this forum.

Woo hoo!

Well done all that entered I hope your as lucky as I one day!

Kind regards

Jon


----------



## Nod

Congrats Jon!! What a win... With a new baby though v deserved.. Lots of quality coffees to keep you going... Nice one...

Great raffle gents... Amazing to get such top kit... And thanks again to the foundry gang


----------



## Lighty

Best of luck J

Single dose nappy to single dose grinder ...

dont confuse things with your knock box


----------



## MarkyP

Well done Jon,

A great Christmas present indeed!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dylan

Happy Christmas to you Jon!


----------



## Slartibartfast

Congratulations Jon, Christmas has arrived early for you.


----------



## froggystyle

Congrats Jon!


----------



## Spukey

Well Done, what a grinder that is!


----------



## iroko

Congrats Jon, fantastic prize.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just to let everyone know, the grinder will be delivered to Jon tomorrow. I hope we get to see some pictures of it in its new home!


----------



## aphelion

Congrats Jon, great job peeps


----------



## Jonathan007

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Just to let everyone know, the grinder will be delivered to Jon tomorrow. I hope we get to see some pictures of it in its new home!


You bet ya Lee/Callum

I'll make sure of it gents 

Jon


----------

